# Here is the Zeiss Otus 100mm f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

> Zeiss is about to finally announce the long rumoured Otus 100mm f/1.4, and the specifications have leaked out ahead of the imminent launch.
> *Zeiss Otus 100mm f/1.4 specifications:*
> 
> Mount: ZE (for Canon EF), ZF.2 (for Nikon F)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

yummy! 

But a little bit too expensive for me.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 10, 2019)

yummy! 

But a little bit too heavy for me.


----------



## padam (Apr 10, 2019)

It is light and cheap, but the minimum focusing distance is too much for me.


----------



## jvillain (Apr 11, 2019)

To bad there won't be a RF mount. Still can't wait to see what it can do adapted to the new mega pixel Canon mirrorless when it drops.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2019)

jvillain said:


> To bad there won't be a RF mount. ...


You can use the ZE lenses with the RF adapter. 
I suppose that Zeiss will bring native RF compatible lenses in future. 
But I think that Zeiss is not yet in development, so it will need some time.


----------

